# Can anyone ID this 1/32 aircraft(?) model part? I



## Capt. Vick (Dec 19, 2016)

I received a bunch of these in a junk box I bought at a model show, but I have no idea what they are meant to represent. Any idea fellas? Again, I'm stumped.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)

I would say , these look like the Fw-190A-2 to the early A-4 engine vent-slots.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2016)

There's a reason he's got "Wurger" as a nick.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> There's a reason he's got "Wurger" as a nick.



Most likely, given to him by the company and Kurt Tank....

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2016)

Hahahaha! Why would someone make these I wonder? Does anyone think there is a market for back dating a 190? Seems pretty useless to me. Anyway, thanks my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hahahaha! Why would someone make these I wonder? Does anyone think there is a market for back dating a 190? Seems pretty useless to me. Anyway, thanks my friend!



My pleasure .... 

I think the reason for making these vent-slots is that there wasn't the early variant of Fw 190 offered by model manufacturers. The most kits of the kite at that time were of the A-8 type or of the late A-4 at least. For the reason, the author of the pieces might have expected more of interest from other modellers or just he was planning making of a couple of the early Wurgers.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2016)

Makes sense my wise friend

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2016)

The man is fricken amazing!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2016)

Scary smazing...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2016)

Has anybody actually met him in person? I'm not convinced he is a mere mortal. 

The super computer Prometheus is in Krakow.................just saying

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2016)

I knew I'd seen those shapes somewhere, but it took Prof. Dipl. Eng. Supercomputer Wojtek to identify them - and quickly, too !
Now if Woktek _is_ really the Prometheus computer, then it's the only computer I know that has a preference for 'T Stoff' and 'C Stoff' !!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2016)

I think Dominik knows the truth, but he won't say

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Now if Woktek _is_ really the Prometheus computer, then it's the only computer I know that has a preference for 'T Stoff' and 'C Stoff' !!!



"Prometheus uses an innovative *liquid-cooled design* to enable extreme compute density and energy efficiency."

It is him!!!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2016)

And cue the music from the closing scenes of '2001 - A Space Odyssey', with the mother boards being removed from 'Hal' ...............
... they were then refurbished, up-dated, and fitted to PrometheusWojtek Mk IIA ............... with a special adaptation for the input of 'C - Stoff' and 'T - Stoff' !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2017)

You know, the more I look at these parts, the less I am convinced they are 1/32 scale. Does anyone have a 1/32 scale (or 1/48 scale) Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-2 to the early A-4, with these engine vent-slots that you can measure so I can compare to what these? If you do, and you can, I would be much appreciative. Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2017)

According to drawings the part should be about (length, height) 11x9mm for 1/48 scale and 16x14mm for 1/32. However the height of the part can depend on the way the guy wanted to fit it to the model area and of course on the model accuracy. The dimensions for the entire panel shoul be about 11x11,5mm for the 1/48 and 16x17mm for 1/32 scale.


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2017)

You never cease to amaze me my friend...! Bloody well done!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 6, 2017)

The only explanation for that is he is the one that sold them! I mean otherwise he really is a computer!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2017)

Amazing...all I really wanted was the height of the tallest slot in the front. I hate to ask, but do you have what that would be in 1/32 and 1/48? (Don't hit me! LOL)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2017)

The tallest slot should be of about 7,5mm for 1/48 and 11mm for 1/32 scale.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you Sir! I owe ya!


----------

